# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/25/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Sometimes you have to locate their areas of refuge under these extreme low tides.
One of the tricks I like to use is moving super slow, almost floating with little to no trolling motor use.

Down South Lures watermelon and white ice on an Owner Cutting Point 1/4oz jig from DSL. All fish were released to fight another day.


----------

